

Ask HN: SMS vs Push Message? - chintan39

Which one is a better feature for a birthday reminder service for http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.birthde.com?
======
mdewinter
Not everybody has a smartphone, your target might be more than just techies,
so an SMS would be good. Also, choice. Give people the option to choose an
email, push message, text and whatever else. Choice is important!

~~~
chintan39
Is it worth implementing push notification when SMS still works fine?

------
dear_srik
If you want to serve even feature phones, of if the notifications should
arrive even not connected to internet then SMS is best. But, consider the cost
aspect too...

~~~
chintan39
So I should have both SMS and Push ?

